# Beds



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Im thinking of making my girls some beds. Might make one for my SV too


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awesome princess!  goodluck girl


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thankyou Pidgeonsheep x


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

wow some people on here are majorly talented!


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

*I've made one!*

I simply got a small pillow some fleecy marital and made a envelope style bed.

Basically it’s a pillowcase one open edge with a zip so you can get out the pillow then sewn down both sides EASY and then the extra flap so Bailey has a cover too!

Simple cost me £6 all together.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

These posts are giving me good ideas! I would have never thought of making a bed for Lexie myself... Good luck!


----------

